# CSV application without confirmation of skills letter?



## approximately_normal (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi everyone

I plan to submit an application to be a member of a professional body. Do I necessarily need to wait for approval first and then get a letter from the body confirming my skills or qualifications? I ask because Immigration Directive 22 says:

All Immigration Officers are hereby advised that where proof of application for a certificate of registration with a professional body, council or board recognised SAQA is available, there is no need to submit or request an additional document from the professional body as confirmation of skills, as that would have been considered by the professional body in the process of registering the applicant. 

Should I go ahead and submit my application with just proof of application and proof of payment from the professional body and then also attach the Immigration Directive? Has anybody had any luck doing this?


----------

